# New Guy from Michigan



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

I don't know where your from but Heseria Sports in Hesperia Mich. has a DART sysrtem. And Captain Chucks in Ludington has a video system unsure of which one it is though.


----------



## stickbowguy (Sep 28, 2004)

Gauthiers Archery in Traverse City has dart. Just got the new system upgrade this last summer.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk miohunter. Have fun here.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## dwarners (May 4, 2008)

hey i belive Kent arms in Wyoming has one if your ever out that way


----------



## Llamaman (Apr 9, 2007)

*Say Goodbye to Kent Arms*

I called Kent arms tweo weeks ago to see if they had some draw modules for an older Martin I have and was told that they are going out of business.... hard to believe as they've been there a long time. A sign of the times I guess.


----------

